# Grape wood?



## murraygw (May 30, 2008)

I was told that just about all fruit woods were good for smoking. I want to ask if anyone knows if grape wood and the vines would be good  to smoke with?


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

Rumor is excellent. never tried it tho.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 30, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet, although it is listed on the smokin woods list here on the forum.  Have some grapes, need ta give that a whirl some time soon.


----------



## pineywoods (May 30, 2008)

Again I haven't used it but should be good


----------



## geek with fire (May 30, 2008)

I've used grape, but to be honest, I don't think you can really tell a difference over short periods.  I've never tried grape over a long smoke, because I've never had enough trimmings to last that long.  About 4 hours was all I tried, and it was mild, but I couldn't tell a difference between grape, apple, or peach.  If you have it, I say use it.  I wouldn't spend any money for it, and I certainly wouldn't go cutting on the wine vines just for burn wood.  Which, BTW, mine are exploding this year.  Assuming we don't have another freeze (anything's possible in Missouri) I look to be up to my man business in grapes this year.


----------

